# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Cơ hội đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan tháng 10/2017

## thutrang

*Đặt vé máy bay đi Thái Lan giá rẻ tại Việt Today*

Thái Lan là một đất nước nhiệt đới độc đáo, luôn nằm trong danh sách “Những đất nước nên đến du lịch” hàng năm do TripAdvisor bình chọn. Ở đất nước này, nụ cười luôn túc trực trên môi của những con người Thái thân thiện, hòa lành. Thái Lan hội tụ mọi thứ, từ cảnh đẹp chùa tháp huyền bí, đến những bãi biển xanh mướt mắt; từ những thành phố sôi nổi, huyên náo đến những làng quê bình yên; từ những hoạt động du lịch hấp dẫn đến một nền ẩm thực tuyệt vời.
Du lịch Thái Lan trở nên danh tiếng trên bản đồ du lịch thế giới vì xứ sở Chùa vàng đã làm rất tốt trong việc gìn giữ một nền văn hóa lâu đời.



*Visa du lịch Thái Lan*

Người mang quốc tịch Việt Nam được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh vào Thái Lan trong vòng 30 ngày.
hỗ trợ làm visa nhanh chóng uy tín giá rẻ nhất.
*
Thông tin sân bay và giá vé máy bay đi Thái Lan*

Để phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại của đông đảo người dân cũng như du khách quốc tế đất nước Thái Lan có 47 sân bay lớn nhỏ hiện đang hoạt động. Trong đó có 5 sân bay chính là: sân bay quốc tế Suvarnabhumi, sân bay quốc tế Don Mueang, sân bay quốc tế Phuket, sân bay quốc tế Koh Samui và sân bay quốc tế Chaing Mai. Những sân bay này tọa lạc ở các thành phố lớn của Thái Lan, phục vụ hàng trăm lượt khách mỗi ngày. Vì là một đất nước phát triển về du lịch, nên Thái Lan đã luôn chú trọng phát triển giao thông, trong đó đặc biệt nhất là đường hàng không. Những sân bay quốc tế ở Thái Lan đều rất hiện đại đem đến cho hành khách nhiều tiện ích khi chờ đợi chuyến bay. Tại những điểm dừng chân này du khách còn có thể mua sắm rất nhiều món quà lưu niệm độc đáo của Thái Lan.



*Hãng máy bay đi Thái Lan*

Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Asia, Jet Airways, Nok Air, Thai Airways khai thác vé máy bay đi Bangkok với giá vé rất cạnh tranh trong khu vực. Hai sân bay chính ở Bangkok là sân bay Suvarnabhumi và sân bay Don Mueang.

Thai Airways là Hãng Hàng không Quốc gia của đất nước Chùa Vàng Thái Lan. Năm 1960, THAI Airways mở chặng bay đầu tiên từ Bangkok tới 9 điểm đến ngoài nước và trong khu vực châu Á.Tại Việt Nam hãng Thai Airway đã có hai đường bay chính đó là từ Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh và  Hà Nội bay đến Thái Lan, Bangkok . Lượng khách lưu hành giữa Việt Nam và Thái Lan cũng tăng lên đáng kể trong những năm gần đây.



*Các chặng bay trực tiếp Thai Airways Việt Nam tới Bangkok:*

Vé máy bay (TPHCM) – Bangkok: Giá vé một chiều khoảng 130.30 USD
Vé máy bay Hà Nôi – Bangkok: Giá vé một chiều khoảng 155usd

Các tuyến bay của Thai Airways Việt Nam từ Hà Nội và Sài Gòn tới các nước (quá cảnh tại Bangkok):
Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Melbourne
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Sydney
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Perth
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Brisbane
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Denpasar ( Bali ), Jakarta
Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Dhaka
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Pari ( Pháp )
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Mila, Rome
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Osaka, Tokyo, Bunsan, Seoul
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Kualalumpur, Penang
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Rangon
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Nepal ( Kathmandu )
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Sri Lanka Colombo
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Sweden Stockholm
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Frankfurt
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Bangalore
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Dubai
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi London
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Los Angeles
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Amsterdam
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Fukuoka
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Chenai, Kolkata, Mumbai, Hyderabad, New Delhi
 Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Bắc Kinh, Đài Loan, Quảng Châu, Hongkong, Thượng Hải...



*Bảng giá vé đi Thái Lan tại Phòng vé Việt Today, tham khảo*

*Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*

Giá vé máy bay đi Bangkok từ 52 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Chiang Mai từ 176 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Phuket từ 85 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Ko Samui từ 167 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Krabi từ 93 usd

*Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ Hà Nội*

Giá vé máy bay đi Bangkok 79 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Chiang Mai 157 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Phuket từ 134 usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Ko Samui từ 173  usd
Giá vé máy bay đi Krabi từ 145 usd.



*Đặt vé máy bay đi Thái Lan*
đến với phòng vé máy bay Viểt Today chúng tôi cam kết đặt vé giá rẻ toàn quốc, tư vấn hành trình bay, đường bay, xin thêm chỗ giá rẻ, bán vé giá gốc, xuất vé trực tuyến nhanh chóng, giao vé tận nơi miễn phí tại TP. HCM và HN, thanh toán an toàn tiện lợi, hỗ trợ làm visa, hoàn vé đổi vẻ, đổi ngày bay giá rẻ...



Nguồn: *http://www.airvina.vn/ve-may-bay-di-thai-lan.html/*

----------


## dochoitre

thanh bác đã chia se bai viết hay hoom nay em sẽ ủng hộ bác 1 like nhé

----------

